# Henderson/TNT/Watchdog Blood



## Osoriopits01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Does anyone know of a breeder of these bloodlines? Looking for a pup and can’t find anything. Any help would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly your best bet is to hit some local ADBA shows in your area. Ask around there and you'll likely find someone.


----------



## Osoriopits01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

